# Can someone help me with my situation (moving to Thailand)



## johnbrady9656 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok I have read a zillion posts here in anticipation of moving to Thailand. I have posted a resume on ajarn dot com and have contacted anyone I know who knows anyone in Thailand to make contacts. I am looking to move to Bangkok or Phuket in Jan to get a job teaching English to adult or child students.

I would like to line up a job ASAP. I don't want to let things get down to the wire as my lease is up in Jan (Im living in Raleigh, NC now) and I like to have a grasp on where I will be at least a few months in advance. I have been sending resumes (or CVs) and Cover Letters out to schools I see posting on ajarn dot com and have not gotten a great response. I wonder if this is because the schools do not plan months in advance or if my last of a TESL or other certification is to blame.

I am not opposed to getting a certification but it seems to cost a lot and take a fair amount of time. I have a BA in English from a university in CT and I am currently in a teaching program in NC. I am hoping that these credentials will make up for a lack of TESL or TEFL credentials. 

Aside from sending letters and resumes out on ajarn dot com what can I be doing now? I have one friend in Thailand now but he is not living in either Phuket or Bangkok and I'm not exactly sure what to ask him in regards to help. 

I feel fairly confident that if I wait until just before I want to go I can get a job as it comes up on ajarn but I hate the uncertainty. My friend suggests I just move with or without a job lined up but a terrible first 2 weeks when I moved to England a few years back have taught me to be more prepared. 

So what should I be doing now? I want to go so bad. I have been reading and watching everything I can and I am ready for the adventure of travel.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

johnbrady9656 said:


> Ok I have read a zillion posts here in anticipation of moving to Thailand. I have posted a resume on ajarn dot com and have contacted anyone I know who knows anyone in Thailand to make contacts. I am looking to move to Bangkok or Phuket in Jan to get a job teaching English to adult or child students.
> 
> I would like to line up a job ASAP. I don't want to let things get down to the wire as my lease is up in Jan (Im living in Raleigh, NC now) and I like to have a grasp on where I will be at least a few months in advance. I have been sending resumes (or CVs) and Cover Letters out to schools I see posting on ajarn dot com and have not gotten a great response. I wonder if this is because the schools do not plan months in advance or if my last of a TESL or other certification is to blame.
> 
> ...



John,

I'm certainly no expert in getting a job teaching English in Thailand [I did teach English in Japan] but from what I understand a TESL or TEFL is very desired by schools. Being an English major in a nation of English speakers is fine but with the certification they will know you have expertise teaching a language to those who don't speak English as their native language. 

Have you been to Thailand? If you have then you probably know where you want to work and live. If you haven't I would invest in a 2-3 week trip to Thailand and interview several schools. Most will rate your coming to Thailand as a very good thing as most prefer to meet a prospect face-to-face. If you did you could probably overcome the lack of a certificate. You could even offer to teach for free for a week or two to demonstrate your abilities and commitment. Again, I'm no expert but I know most Asian schools put a high value on certifications and also on face-to-face meetings. Good luck with your hunt - hope you're successful.

Serendipity2


----------



## idevelop (Sep 22, 2009)

I guess they do not plan that far ahead.. As with most things in Thailand when they need, they ask.. Phuket will be a lot harder to find work than Bangkok


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

You have a BA in English.You will have no problem in finding a teaching job in Thailand,It will come down to where and how much you will take.If you are young(under 30)no problem.


----------

